# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v.2.21.03 flashing support for Qcom-based Alcatel smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.21.03*   ..................................................  ..............*Qcom Tab:*  ..........Released *flashing support* for newest *Qcom-based Alcatel* smartphones ..........Supported models:  .............*♦ 4045A, 4045L, 4045O, 4045X ...........♦ 4060A ...........♦ 5051A, 5051X ...........♦ 5054D, 5054W, 5054X ...........♦ 5056E, 5056U, 5056X ...........♦ 5065A, 5065D, 5065X ...........♦ 5154A ...........♦ 6039K ...........♦ 6045I, 6045Y ...........♦ 7043A, 7043K, 7043Y ...........♦ 7044X ...........♦ 7048X ...........♦ 9007A, 9007X ...........♦ 9022X ...........♦ A621R ...........♦ I806 ...........♦ M823F ...........♦ T500L*   ..........Benefits: ...........♦ Various provider customizations ...........♦ Phone’s firmware upgrade and downgrade ...........♦ Marked Android and provider ID versions in each flash file ...........♦ Another free functionality for all Sigma users  ..........You will find instructions on how to perform flashing procedure الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ..................................................  .........*Flash File Area Update:*  ..........240 GB of flash files for Alcatel smartphones uploaded to flash file  ........area at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ........This is just a start, we will add much more files.        ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

